# Philips DSR708 Hack



## yddet12 (Jul 24, 2009)

I recently bought one of these DVRs at a thrift store, only to find out it can only record TV shows, movies, etc from DirecTV (I have RCN Cable). Is there a way to hack the DVR so that it is willing to record TV shows from cable or over-the-air?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

No It doesn't contain the hardware to decode anything except a Directv satellite signal.


----------



## yddet12 (Jul 24, 2009)

Gunnyman said:


> No It doesn't contain the hardware to decode anything except a Directv satellite signal.


Couldn't you install certain software that would tell it how to decode the cable/OTA signals?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

No.


----------

